# Essential Oil VS Fragrance Oil?



## Suite85 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hello, newbie here! I just had a simple question. Whats the measurement  conversion for replacing essentials with fragrance and vice versa. Or can you even do that. Any feedback would help. Thanks so much!


----------



## dagmar88 (Feb 9, 2010)

The manufacturer should be able to give you a max. %.
Strength of fragrance oils differ per business and per scent. 
Essential oils need a bit more research, because some are more irritating than others and can't be used in the same amounts.


----------



## Suite85 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks so much! I'll definitely read into this a little more.


----------

